# HT system with 2ch Preamp setup



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys,
Been looking at replacing my Parasound P5 preamp with the Parasound JC2 BP. Both have HT bypass for the main L&R channels however the JC2 does not have sub inputs/outputs.

My setup is this:

Ascend Acoustic Speakers (5)
Parasound A21 2ch amp powers the fronts
Yamaha CX-A5000 for movies
Outlaw 7 ch amp for center and surround channels
Dual Rythmik 15" subs (EQd with BFD and REW)
Parasound Preamp P5

So in order to get a sub woofer signal out of the JC2BP, I would have to use either the extra balanced or unbalanced output (one of these goes into the A21 amp) of it into a Mini DSP or similar then into the Rythmik sub. Problem is, I also need the sub pre output from the Yamaha into the Rythmik. How can one do both without having to flop wires, move switches etc??? I cant think of a way. If one simply connects both signals (1 from the JC2 and 1 from the Yamaha), the Rythmik would be getting two signals simultaneously!

Links for the Rythmik amp connections - http://www.rythmikaudio.com/amplifiers.html

Link for the Parasound JC BP - http://parasound.com/halo/jc2bp.php


any suggestions?

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Brandon,

Color me confused here, but where does the current P5 go? Between the Yamahas preouts and amps/sub?

cheers


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

ajinfla said:


> Hi Brandon,
> 
> Color me confused here, but where does the current P5 go? Between the Yamahas preouts and amps/sub?
> 
> cheers


Hi. My current P5 goes in between the Yamaha and A21 amp. The preouts of the Yamaha go into the P5. The P5 then has outputs into the Amp for HT bypass capability.


----------



## Torolan (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know the answer on your problem , but I would like to here what you think about the stereo performance of the Yamaha pre vs Parasound for stereo listning . 
The reason I ask , os that I also have a CX-A , and considering try an P5 and se what if this give me som ekstra for stereo listening.

Sorry for my english , it's not very good , since I am from Norway.

Tommy


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

bigbwb said:


> Hi. My current P5 goes in between the Yamaha and A21 amp. The preouts of the Yamaha go into the P5. The P5 then has outputs into the Amp for HT bypass capability.


Hmmm, that sounds like a series connection. Not sure where "bypass" figures into that. Unless it's something like this:








Where a source (CDP) "bypasses" the AVR. However, I think I understand your dilemma (or maybe not ). You need a 4ch input to maintain the high pass on your main speakers via the Yamaha. You could add HP filtering between the Parasounds, but imho, if the Yamaha is always in series....

cheers


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

To clarify how the P5 integrates into a 2ch and HT setup I'd refer to the product page......look at the manual.

http://parasound.com/halo/p5.php

As for sound quality, the handful of 2ch preamps I've had always sound better than my HT receiver. Better imaging , soundstage, clarity, etc.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

bigbwb said:


> My current P5 goes in between the Yamaha and A21 amp.
> 
> To clarify how the P5 integrates into a 2ch and HT setup I'd refer to the product page......look at the manual.


So the diagram above is incorrect and not how you have _your_ system wired?? (save for the 2 sub out cables from Yamaha > P5 > subs)


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

I have separate sources (dedicated CD, TT, DAC) directly connected to my P5 that are just for 2-channel listening. Only the source, P5 pre, A21 power amp (in my case) are in the signal chain. The AVR is not in the signal chain for 2 channel. For movies and/or using surround sound, the AVR signals route directly to the A21 amp which drives the L/R mains and all P5 circuitry is out of the signal chain (via P5's HT bypass mode feature). The AVRs bass mgmt is active in bypass.

This thing has tremendous flexibility and I really like the analog bass management feature. Allows you to add nice subtle lows to your 2-channel listening if you so desire. I do listen to music with dual subs slightly integrated. Even though I have an NAD AVR which has a "music first" reputation, I find the P5/A21 combination to have amazing clarity and imaging.


"The Bypass Input jacks are used to incorporate the P 5 into a surround sound system. This enables you
to use your subwoofer(s) and your stereo power amplifier (or two channels of a multi-channel amp) that’s
driving your Left and Right front speakers for both stereo sources connected to the P 5 and as part of
your surround sound system. The Bypass input works by passing the incoming L, R and Sub channels
directly through to the L, R and Sub Output jacks so none of the P 5 circuits or controls has any effect on
the bypassed signals. The P 5 is thus transparent to the Left, Right and Subwoofer(s) outputs from your
surround sound processor or AV receiver and passes them on to your amplifier(s) and Subwoofer(s). 

The P 5’s Bypass function is a direct connection between its L, R and Sub Bypass Input jacks and its
Main and Sub Output jacks. All controls such as bass, treble, volume level and crossovers are
excluded from the bypass signal path. "

bigbwb...what does the JC give you that you're not getting from your P5?


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

480dad said:


> bigbwb...what does the JC give you that you're not getting from your P5?


Well said above!

The JC to me seems very intriguing. Most reviews include it among some of the best preamps available. Just itching to upgrade I guess. I just cant decide if the JC's lack of sub controls and crossover functions is too detrimental in my setup. I would hate to make the leap only to regret it. The P5 feature wise, is excellent!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

480dad said:


> I have separate sources (dedicated CD, TT, DAC) directly connected to my P5 that are just for 2-channel listening. Only the source, P5 pre, A21 power amp (in my case) are in the signal chain. The AVR is not in the signal chain for 2 channel. For movies and/or using surround sound, the AVR signals route directly to the A21 amp which drives the L/R mains and all P5 circuitry is out of the signal chain (via P5's HT bypass mode feature). The AVRs bass mgmt is active in bypass.


That sounds exactly like the block diagram above, again except for the sub cables, which would be thru-put via the P5s "sub input".



480dad said:


> bigbwb...what does the JC give you that you're not getting from your P5?


The sub thru-put/HP filters I think.

cheers


----------



## Don480 (Nov 14, 2016)

bigbwb said:


> Hey guys,
> Been looking at replacing my Parasound P5 preamp with the Parasound JC2 BP. Both have HT bypass for the main L&R channels however the JC2 does not have sub inputs/outputs.
> 
> My setup is this:
> ...



Hi I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if you figured out the solution to your dilemma? Noticed there was no answer posted to your question. I have a very similar setup and purchased a pair of JL e112 that I want to use for both movies via AV receiver and 2 channel music via JC2bp. Can you please advise? 

Thank you,

Don


----------

